# Toyota Venza



## Parker000 (Aug 13, 2019)

So I have a 2013 Toyota venza. It is a crossover minivan/SUV. It is larger than a rav 4, and especially a camry. However, it is not on the list of vehicles for uber comfort. It was only made for a few years. I've contacted customer support about the issue but have my doubts on whether anything will come of it through that venue. Does anybody have any suggestions or similar struggle with being approved for the new comfort platform?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Too old. Comfort it model year 2016/17 and newer.

There is a list somewhere of the vehicle list.

Your vehicle is 3 times older than their requirements.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Too old. Comfort it model year 2016/17 and newer.


That. 

For future reference, is the GLH close to you?

https://www.uber.com/drive/orlando/contact/


----------



## Parker000 (Aug 13, 2019)

From what it read when it initially launched, the vehicle had to be 13 or newer. But they may have tightened the restrictions

I'm actually unsure as to what the glh is


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

Parker000 said:


> But they may have tightened the restrictions


Yes... like they always do.

And lowered the pay... like they always do.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Curious to why you want to give Comfort rides?

From what people are saying they get dinged because their temperature was 2 degrees to high or low or some other Bullshit excuse.


----------



## EngineerAtHeart (Nov 8, 2018)

Parker000 said:


> From what it read when it initially launched, the vehicle had to be 13 or newer. But they may have tightened the restrictions
> 
> I'm actually unsure as to what the glh is


During beta in Chicago is was 2015 midsize sedans and newer/bigger. The rates were 65% higher.

During the full rollout, it became 2017 fullsize sedans and newer/bigger for a 7% higher rate.

Not worth anyone's time to buy a new vehicle, if you already had it fine. Comfort's seem to be longer rides as well.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Iann said:


> Curious to why you want to give Comfort rides?
> 
> From what people are saying they get dinged because their temperature was 2 degrees to high or low or some other Bullshit excuse.


No more than any other ride. I've been doing comfort rides since the beginning of May. I've only had two actual people request temperature. They simply requested that it be cold. No driver reports, no negative ratings. Pays better than an X ride.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

Parker000 said:


> From what it read when it initially launched, the vehicle had to be 13 or newer. But they may have tightened the restrictions
> 
> I'm actually unsure as to what the glh is


Green Light Hub. Is the American version of Rohit BS


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Parker000 said:


> I'm actually unsure as to what the glh is


In the Uber world, what WinterFlower said.

In the car world, GLH stands for Goes Like Hell.
https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&q=glh+car
Carroll Shelby made a Goes Like Hell Somemore based on the GLH.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> Carroll Shelby made a Goes Like Hell Somemore based on the GLH.


Those little Omnis with the turbo engine were indeed going like hell. And you could tweak them to go even more.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Here in UT it's 2014 or newer. So a 2014 Camry can do comfort but a 2012 Acura TL can't. Ok....


----------

